# Winterland



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

In this piece I have in mind a walk through untouched winter landscape experiencing wildlife and nature. In spite of the snow and coldness this landscape is full of life.
The "climax" theme appearing first after a few minutes and then repeated twice is borrowed from a countryman of mine (who?).
Note the focus on bassoon all the way, although it seldom takes a leading role.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fwinterland-orchestra


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

I can't stand 3 minutes in the same tonality, with barely any harmonical change within it, in a 7 minute piece. The first 20 seconds looked promising, but when you just repeated them over and over they lost interest. I'd suggest trying to find contrasts and ways to keep the interest peaked, most important of all: there must always be a direction. Good luck


----------

